# The companionship of pets



## Polly (Mar 20, 2012)

Whether furry, feathered or even scaley (!), pets can play an enormous role as a companion.  My own little Jack Russell, while no angel, seems to help fill the house with his energy and unconditional love.  

What thoughts do you have on the value of pets as we get older?  Do you have memories of a particularly interesting or sorely-missed pet?


----------



## silverback5 (Mar 20, 2012)

I have had many dogs over the years. Whenever I lose one, I always try to find a new one as soon as possible. It helps me get over the mourning. I can't imagine my life without a dog in it. They're such good company. Friends, family members and business associates have ignored me and forgotten me when I've been down on my luck. But my dogs loved me no matter what. All they want in return for their love is to be at your side.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 20, 2012)

I love my pets, and treat them as family members at all times. I have a 9+ year old dog, and a 7 month old kitten, they both sleep in bed with me and hubby if they want to. Dog usually at the foot of the bed (on my side), and kitten near my pillow. I had to put down my girl dog last summer, she was only 7yrs old, but was suffering with epilepsy and hip dysplasia, and on many meds. She was to the point where she could no longer stand on her own. It's always painful to lose a furkid, and just typing about her makes me teary-eyed. I didn't have pets as a kid, except for the odd goldfish or tiny turtle, so when I went on my own, I made sure to always have a pet. Dogs are great companions in the home, while out on walks, or while camping in the woods. Cats, are purrfect for cuddling and always a source of amusement. http://www.natmedtalk.com/showthread.php?t=4947&highlight=pets


----------



## Allin (Mar 20, 2012)

I have 3 beautiful cats that always keep me company and are there for me when I need a pick-me-up, and I don't know what I would do without them. Even as we get older, I think pets play an invaluable role in our lives. I love cuddling with my cats and watching them play together always brings a smile to my face.


----------



## Buster'sGrandad (Mar 21, 2012)

We recently lost our gorgeous Mollie, a scruffy mutt that had been with us for 9 years. While I'm probably more philosophical about such things than I was 30-40 years ago, I still can't see my way to bringing another pet into our home. Maybe in the future, but for now it's just me and my wife which means marginally less barking than the neighbors were used to.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 21, 2012)

Buster'sGrandad said:


> We recently lost our gorgeous Mollie, a scruffy mutt that had been with us for 9 years. While I'm probably more philosophical about such things than I was 30-40 years ago, I still can't see my way to bringing another pet into our home. Maybe in the future, but for now it's just me and my wife which means marginally less barking than the neighbors were used to.



It's definitely a personal decision for sure.  I like to get another pet when I lose one, as for me it helps heal and move on after the loss, but I respect those who choose not to do that.  I have good memories of my past pets, and they will always hold a special place in my heart.


----------



## AlbertC (Mar 21, 2012)

By a complicated chain of events I ended up with a fish last year when the grandkids were going on vacation for three weeks. I can just about manage that, but wouldn't consider a dog or cat in my condo at the moment. Certainly don't mind visiting people who have them though!


----------



## Bill.K (Mar 21, 2012)

Growing up I had pets, and when I had kids of my own I insisted that they did as well, I found they were a companion that would always be there for you when no one else was, and wanted that option for my kids. 

Unfortunately, when I moved into my apartment, there is a no pets policy which is quite hard on me some times as it can get lonely. 

I will always remember my cat Charlotte, I had her since my earliest memories, and I remember the day that she passed, she was 18 years old, and it was her time, but it was difficult none the less.


----------



## phughes (Mar 22, 2012)

What can be a good solution if you don't have a dog, is to visit a dog park! Generally, the owners will let you throw a ball to their dogs, if you wish. And you can always just relax on a bench, enjoy watching and petting and not have to worry about "scooping up" later!


----------



## TxTwisterGl (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm a huge dog person and just recently got a new Yorkie puppy Bubbles. Its hard to imagine my life without a furry friend. One thing I can say I worried about before I got her was training her and a friend came up with the perfect solution - Bubbles is litter box trained. 

A friend told me she had heard of someone else that had litter trained their lap dog with great success so when I decided to get my new baby girl, I prepared by getting a disposable littler box, some tall trash bags and some kitty litter. I put the litter box inside the trash bag and then pulled the strings so that it would stay in place and then added the litter. 

It only took 2 days before she knew where her own personal bathroom was. And clean up is so easy!. I just loosen the ties and pull out the litter box then tie the bag securely and toss it. Then I out in a new bag as easily as I did the first one. I used the disposable litter boxes because I could cut it down on one side because she s so small and needed a little side wall reduction to be able to get in and out easy. It also made it easy to keep clean with no litter box to wash out! 

This is by far the easiest potty training I have ever had with a new puppy!


----------



## Ernie7 (Mar 23, 2012)

Dogs are the perfect companion to have, especially if you are living alone.  They give you unconditional love, the are loyal, and will be there for you no matter what.  I too love dogs and always had one or more in my life since being young.  Cats on the other hand are a different story.


----------



## ambs01 (Mar 23, 2012)

I wanted pets as a child, but my mother denied us them because she consider them to much work.
As an adult I never had the space for dogs which is one of my favorite animals.
Now as a senior I was blessed to have the companionship of two goldfish.
My current fish is one I got as a tiny feeder fish, and now the fish has grown as big as my hand.
I have a grandson I walk with a lot who has a great interest in dogs.
Every time he sees a dog on the street, he wants to ask the owner can he pet them.
Sometime I allow it, other times i do not.


----------



## TBN (Mar 25, 2012)

I feel the same way about my two dogs.  There is nothing better than knowing that you always have someone waiting for you when you get home.  One very important part of my relationship with my dogs is that I can tell them anything without being judged.  Even though they probably don't understand what I'm saying to them, I always know that they will be there to listen to me if I have things to share.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 25, 2012)

TBN, cute little one in your profile pic!


----------



## Tisame (Mar 26, 2012)

I find a dog to be a great support throughout life, their companionship helps to divert feelings of loneliness and depression and taking care of them keeps you active also. They are the best friend for any person


----------



## bubble111 (Mar 29, 2012)

I have two cats, Harley and Hobbes. They're both adorable. Harley is a female calico cat and is incredibly smart, probably the smartest cat I've ever met. Hobbes is the young, rowdy male, bouncing and running all around. They don't always get along, but it's usually Hobbes that causes all the trouble. hahaha


----------



## daisypop (Apr 2, 2012)

Whilst a dog is a great companion, you must be careful in choosing the type and age of dog. Remember an older dog, that is already trained can be great - even if you get it from a rescue centre (that is a great thing to do). A new puppy takes alot of work and new training, however it is very rewarding.


----------



## phughes (Apr 2, 2012)

Another consideration is upkeep. Some dogs have hair, which means no shedding. Those include poodles and terriers as well as bichons and maltese. Others are known to be great companions -- for example, the King Charles spaniel, which has fur and therefore sheds. The American Kennel Club has alot of great info, which you can use even if you decide to go the rescue route.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 2, 2012)

Betty White (90 years old), who is well-known for her TV acting in shows like Password, Mary Tyler Moore show and Golden Girls, says that having pets is very therapeutic for elderly people.  It give them a reason to get out of bed in the mornings, to take care of their furkids.   It's what keeps her young.


----------



## littlegreyfox (Apr 3, 2012)

I've got a labrador retriever and he's like a best friend. So loyal and faithful. He's what gets me out and about too. He's 14 now though so he's slowing down but he's been the best pet you could wish for.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 3, 2012)

littlegreyfox said:


> I've got a labrador retriever and he's like a best friend. So loyal and faithful. He's what gets me out and about too. He's 14 now though so he's slowing down but he's been the best pet you could wish for.



We all slow down a little bit with age.  I've usually taken my older pets or ones with hip or knee problems on lighter walks, then go out again on my own or with a healthy/younger dog for a more extended walk.


----------



## lily49 (Apr 3, 2012)

My cat, Jess, was a rescue cat. We've both had tough lives and I think she likes my company as much as she does, as I stick to a routine and am gentle to her, unlike the people who owned her before me. I will miss her terribly when she passes.

I've had cats since I was a small girl of five; I was allowed guinea pigs and first and got two cats when I was fourteen, after years of begging. I've never lived without one since. I feel an affinity with them.


----------



## clive (Apr 4, 2012)

I find cats to be the perfect pet as they dont need walking and are very loving they are cheap to keep and provide much company.


----------



## valerie (Apr 6, 2012)

I dearly miss my cat and I think it is important to have furry friends for company.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 5, 2012)

*Pet Forums*

Here's a nice, new, and developing discussion forum for pet lovers. A friendly place to either talk about your pets and share photos, or just sit back and read about the goings on in other animal enthusiasts everyday lives. Either way, it's a positive and relaxing place to visit. http://www.petforums.com/


----------



## erhard (May 5, 2012)

Tisame said:


> I find a dog to be a great support throughout life, their companionship helps to divert feelings of loneliness and depression and taking care of them keeps you active also. They are the best friend for any person


It is the taking care of our pets or not to foget our human friends that keep jung and live a lot longer. The reward is in giving and it seem a dog is aware of that, too. A dog gives!


----------



## loosly (Jun 5, 2012)

*I have Vincent and Tux*



bubble111 said:


> I have two cats, Harley and Hobbes. They're both adorable. Harley is a female calico cat and is incredibly smart, probably the smartest cat I've ever met. Hobbes is the young, rowdy male, bouncing and running all around. They don't always get along, but it's usually Hobbes that causes all the trouble. hahaha



My cats turned up two years apart,  but they look exactly alike. They are tuxedo black and white males. One was already neutered and the other was only nine months old. It turned out that he had lived up the road, but I asked the owner if I could keep him and he said yes.  I wonder what made the boy want to live with me rather than the other person. I am quiet, give him food he loves and now he lets me carry him around.  Who knows. A dog often stays with less than worthy people, but a cat wouldn't think of it. Ha-ha.


----------



## loosly (Jun 5, 2012)

Does anyone know how to keep a cat from waking one up at 4 or 5 a.m.?  I love cats, but that is the one thing I do not like.


----------



## loosly (Jun 5, 2012)

SeaBreeze said:


> Betty White (90 years old), who is well-known for her TV acting in shows like Password, Mary Tyler Moore show and Golden Girls, says that having pets is very therapeutic for elderly people.  It give them a reason to get out of bed in the mornings, to take care of their furkids.   It's what keeps her young.



I would agree as long as a family member or friend promises to check on the elderly and dog or cat every day and if something should happen to the old person, the pet will be immediately taken care of and not sent to a shelter.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 13, 2012)

loosly said:


> Does anyone know how to keep a cat from waking one up at 4 or 5 a.m.? I love cats, but that is the one thing I do not like.



It's good to keep in mind that cats are nocturnal, and that is very natural.  Sometimes they can adapt to their human's schedule, and my kitten has done that do a degree.  Cats listen to the birds awakening outside, some start to sing or chirp when there's only one candelight of morning light.  That would be the power of one single candle, seen within a mile.

When we share our lives with pets like cats, we have to have some give and take.   We can handle that more than they can, lol.


----------



## Tom (Jun 19, 2012)

I love my pets and their companionship is very important for me. I have a Beagle and a siamese cat. They grew up together so we don't have any problem. I can only recommend them to anyone, especially if you live alone.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 19, 2012)

I completely agree Tom, I wasn't permitted to have pets as a child, because we lived in an apartment setting.  Now, I can't ever imagine not having at least one pet, regardless of my age.  We have an older Standard Schnauzer and a Manx cat, who also get along nicely.


----------



## pindiwadli (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't think I could live without a pet in the house now, whether it be a dog cat or bird, we have two dogs at the moent that keep us well entertained.We have a Shepherd and a Labrador.


----------



## Trevor (Jun 20, 2012)

I have 3 dogs and they keep me great company. But i also have a friend that shares the apartment with me. He was going to end up in a retirement home and i told him he could stay in my place instead. We are two 60+ that actually still enjoy sports and dating women our age. It's great!


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jun 25, 2012)

I think it is a very good idea to have a pet. They're good company. They're something to love - and be loved by. 

If you have a dog, taking it for walks gets you out of the house - exercise, sunshine - and it helps you meet people. 
It can act as a guard as well.

Getting a rescue dog is a worthwhile thing to do. Often they're in the same boat as the person - finding themselves alone and lonely...
And being given a second chance, they don't hold back on the love!


----------



## ArthurN (Jul 16, 2012)

I love having my three terriers. I don't know what I'd do without them. I feel like they are sometimes the only things that makes me tranquil.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 17, 2012)

ArthurN said:


> I love having my three terriers. I don't know what I'd do without them. I feel like they are sometimes the only things that makes me tranquil.



What kind of terriers do you have?  They are spunky dogs, but can be very sweet.


----------



## OhioBob (Jul 18, 2012)

German shepherds are my buddies for life. I've owned 5 in my day, and I'm currently down to my last two. And these will be my final two since they're so young. I'm looking forward to growing old with my "Champs."


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 18, 2012)

Shepherds are beautiful dogs, and can make wonderful companions when well trained.


----------



## Steve (Sep 15, 2012)

I know this thread is a bit old, but I just MUST put my 2 cents into it..
We had a Sheltie many years ago and unfortunately it died after being with us for 14 years..
We then rescued a Tabby cat from our daughter and it lived till the ripe old age of 20 years..
Since January of this year, we have been without a pet and I must say I can go either way on this decision, however my wife has been making waves about getting another dog, but a rescue.. She has been looking into a Havanese which is OK with me as well.. We have a local farmer that breeds them and we have been thinking very seriously.. They seem to be the best for us in size and breed..

Low and behold one day someone heard we were looking to rescue something on the smaller to med. size of a dog and presented us with a Pomeranian dog that was only 4 months old.. A lot smaller than what we were looking for but awfully cute.. Naturally we fell in love with the pooch and needless to say, it is now a member of our household..
My wife called her SHEEBA and she doesn't bark at all.. Pomeranians are noted for their yapping but this one is totally quiet.. I mean she won't even bark at another dog or when someone comes to the door.. She now answers to her name and is almost house broken to go outside.. Totally love able even though she is only 3 pounds.. We took her to the Vet and gave her all the necessary shots..

Yes, she was a totally neglected pooch (and I sincerely mean neglected) and we rescued her.. The chap who brought her to us said either we take her or she will be put down............

Just a note on this subject that I thought I would post on here.......
Hope you don't mind !!!!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 18, 2012)

Steve, that's so wonderful that you and your wife gave that little Pom a second chance at a good life in a loving home, kudos! :love_heart:  You're very lucky that she's not a barker too, unusual.  I never mind hearing any stories about animals being saved and loved by caring folks.   Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Steve (Sep 18, 2012)

Just an update on our rescue of the Pomeranian.. Her name is SHEEBA ...
We took her to the vet and she had her shots, deworming, and flea shot..
We have to give her every 10 days some syrup in the mouth for worms and we must check her duty.. sure enough, her duty had all kinds of little white balls in it which is the eggs of the worms.. The poor thing had worms while she was in the care of the breeder who totally abused her by neglecting her.. Neglect is a form of abuse......

She weighs 3 pounds with her leash on.. That is how small she is because the worms were killing her..

She is doing just fine now and needless to say, we simply adore her and she returns the love to us......

Still doesn't bark at all.. Loves to play with other dogs..
She isn't spaded yet, but we will be doing that in a few months.. She is still a bit too young at 4 months...
She was given the cheapest food available till we got her and now she eats nothing but the best food available.. 
Yes she cost us a fortune but she is worth every penny and then some...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 19, 2012)

Poor baby, parasites can suck the nutrients out of the dogs, so sad she was neglected...but now her future looks bright!!   We've never spayed our females until at least the age of 6 months.  Cheap dog food is like poison, there's many things used by big companies, including horrible things like rendered euthanized pets (collars and all)....nasty stuff.  I used to feed a cheap food Ol' Roy from Walmart, until I lost a dog to cancer at the young age of 8 yrs, and started to read up on what goes into pet foods.   Lot more careful now, read ingredients and pay the extra money for a quality product.


----------



## Steve (Sep 20, 2012)

Actually we are enjoying her more and more every day..

Last evening we suddenly realised she is a puppy and were totally taken back when she had one of my wife's crocks in the corner chewing away..
I know she is teething and she has more toys than a toy store including teething rings, but it still was hilarious seeing her acting herself........

Her duties are normal lately with NO more of those white dots in it.. 
She goes to the patio door in the kitchen and stands there looking out till she is let out to make.. She then gets a treat and told she is a "good girl" which she is...
At night, she goes into her crate for the night and that is for 10 hours or so...

We still have trouble understanding why someone would want to destroy a lovely dog like that..
We are ever so glad we saved her life when we rescued her...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 20, 2012)

She sounds like a perfect little sweetie!   Some people are sick, very cruel to animals...so sad.


----------



## Steve (Sep 22, 2012)

Took our little Sheeba out for a walk today and just as I reached the road, a Grey Wolf was there looking at the dog and thinking "lunch".....

I took the pooch in my arms and made a B-Line for the house..

Sure enough as it was bed time for me, the Wolf is still around the house looking for a meal.. 

Should it still be around tomorrow, I will have NO choice but to eliminate it !!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 23, 2012)

In your area there are many serious predators that threaten your little one.  Near me recently, a coyote jumped a 4 foot fence after dark, and jumped back over taking a small dog.  There was a larger Standard Poodle in the yard who supposedly barked while this was happening.  The owners were home and awake, but by the time they went into their yard to investigate, the small dog was missing.  The next day the people found the remains of their little dog in a nearby field.   My dog is big, almost 70 pounds, but when I see a coyote, I put it on a leash and keep him close to me.  If wolves were around, I'd have to carry a gun for protection, they're too large to fight off.


----------



## Ginger (Dec 1, 2012)

I have two kitties !   Elliott and Lily!  They just seem like a couple of "spoiled little kids" to me!  They have such different and cute personalities!!


----------



## Elzee (Dec 2, 2012)

My husband and I have chosen not to have pets at this time of our lives. We are seniors but young seniors. We like to be able to go out whenever and wherever we want and not have to worry about dogs or cats or whether or not we can take them with us. We enjoy visiting museums, which dogs are not allowed. So far, my husband is a very good companion for me - and he feels the same for me. 

When our three children were teenagers, they all wanted their own dogs. So, we had three teenagers and three dogs for several years. They did a good job of taking care of their dogs. Our daughter loves animals more than our sons and she just needs to have dogs in her life. So, we have two dachshund grand-dogs, which we adore. 

Perhaps when we are older and slowing down, we will then decide if we want to have a dog.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 15, 2013)

View attachment 628I have had pets all my life since I was little, and I just can't even imagine a life without a pet of some kind. I have had ones that are now gone on, and I still think of them, but right now, I have my little Chipper (Yorkiepoo), and he is my constant companion, and I would be lost without Chipper beside me.he seems to understand everything I say' and most of what I think.

I have a suggestion for the posters who miss a pet, but can't have one, is to volunteer at an animal shelter. Those poor little fellows are always needing a kind person to take them out for a walk, or even just sit and talk to them while they are waiting to be adopted, and the little time each day when someone comes and takes them for a walk is the highlight of that dogs day.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 15, 2013)

Love that photo, Chipper looks so sweet...great expression on that little guy! :love_heart:


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 1, 2017)

What a great topic!

i had 13 cats once. I took in 3 strays who were pregnant and in due course, there were kitties galore.

We know that pet ownership is good for us at any stage of our lives. I had to give up my fur babies when I moved in to an aged care facility two years ago. How I miss them! I know I would be less depressed if my cats were still with me. I don t like rules . Are you allowed to keep pets in aged care facilities?


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 1, 2017)

I don't know Tabitha. You might ask someone who lives there, or call the office and ask.

Maybe they will allow one cat and if so, you would have to make sure it is neutered. No babies!  

I hope they do allow a cat. I'm sorry you lost all your others and miss them.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 1, 2017)

Hello RadishRose I asked about pets when I first came here and was told "no". Yet we know the value of companion animals for people are of all ages.
l


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 3, 2017)

Sorry about that Tabitha!


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 3, 2017)

I would be lost without a doggie as a companion.  I like big ones -- I have an American Staffordshire/pitbull mix now.  She is a real mush and a great kisser.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 4, 2017)

Me too, Butterfly. I love all doggies. Mine is small since she fits best in condo living.


----------



## tortiecat (Apr 4, 2017)

We are allowed small animals(no dogs) at our seniors' residence.  They have to be kept
inside your apartment,  not allowed to roam the hallways.
My Callie is my great companion, love her very much, but realize that at 87 years old,
she will be my last pet.


----------



## smilingmore (Jun 4, 2017)

TxTwisterGI, I have a chi mix.  Because I don't have a doggie door, I use those training pads for puppies.  I started her on those, and she still uses them at the age of five years.  The pads are great.  She wets on one pad about three times before I have to dispose of it.  I found those from WalMart leak, so won't buy them, but the ones from Family Dollar are leak proof.  These are so clean; no litter box, no litter, no trouble.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 7, 2017)

i look upon our dogs as _people _with a speech impediment.

HDH


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 7, 2017)

I look upon our dogs as _people _with a speech impediment.

HDH


----------



## smilingmore (Jun 7, 2017)

HiDesertHal said:


> i look upon our dogs as _people _with a speech impediment.
> 
> HDH



Well, that sounds about right, HiDesert Hal.  I have to spell some words to keep Gidget from understanding what I say.   She gets excited when she hears words like out, go, walk, home, eat, treat and so many more.   If she could talk, she would.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 11, 2017)

Mary had one of these:

HDH


----------



## Supernatural (Dec 6, 2022)

Polly said:


> Whether furry, feathered or even scaley (!), pets can play an enormous role as a companion.  My own little Jack Russell, while no angel, seems to help fill the house with his energy and unconditional love.
> 
> What thoughts do you have on the value of pets as we get older?  Do you have memories of a particularly interesting or sorely-missed pet?


Sometimes, you get a clear message of what you should do. The outcome isn't always favourable LOL!

Long story short... I've had pets for 60 years now LOL! In 1961-62, it was a pleasure that ended up in a disaster. I've spent 4 months sleeping with a baker's dozen mixed black and white kittens and their mom... Fire burned down our house due to neighbours defective furnace and.., they died!!! I've spent years, seeing them out the corner of my eyes.

Then the years followed a jumbled mix of cats and dogs. With hubby, 2 girls were precious, a wee Pomeranian and a Chihuahua. They're the most outstanding at the beginning of our munchkins' lives, then they were lost in airplanes trips, that was bad. 2012 and our last two dogs, Sheltie nearly 15 years old & Yorkie just turned 13 years old, we think the latter died of a broken heart losing his big buddy.

That day, went out to empty the recycling bins and a cat appeared on the cinder block fence between our houses. I heard: "it's time to go back to cat's, life will be quieter now..." We had proper funerals for both doggies and waited 3 months.

We got two cats, one for hubby and I, one for munchkins. Life was fun until 2016. Out of the blue, son took ill, and died the following year. One morning after about 3 weeks, I woke up to the worst possible cat fight ever experienced in my entire life. One left to another family and kept the remaining one. Then we moved, the cat got worst behaviours by now nearly 10 years old. Hubby was disappointed so were we. Hubby died and I discovered horrible things about the cat, which went totally went crazy. Scratch that experience... We've found him a good family.

Now, got the sweetest baby kitten, and stress has disappeared. All black with one white spot on his belly. Once again, life isn't completely back to normal but waking up to the loudest purrs every morning, much better than taking a Prozac or a Valium lol!

It's been an important part of my life, our children and hubby. I'd say, if you're looking for a silent but solid partner, a pet is the best.


----------



## Supernatural (Dec 7, 2022)

HiDesertHal said:


> Mary had one of these:
> 
> HDH


Mary had a little lamb!
Fleece was white as snow...
And everywhere Mary went
Lamb was sure to follow...

Rapped style from "Sister Act: Back in the Habit"

Oh the choir days long gone but fondly remembered... Nowadays in the shower with kitty on the draining board meowing along lol!

Or in front of TV signing along to the films, while cuddling to your very own purr machine... Lost still profoundly felt but eased by the magical love of an adored wee pet!


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 7, 2022)

Marley, the dog in my avatar picture, is my shadow.


----------



## Supernatural (Dec 7, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> Marley, the dog in my avatar picture, is my shadow.


Cute pooch!


----------

